# SureLoc Supreme vs Accel AX3000



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Which sight do you prefer and why ?
Thanks,
DFA


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I preffer the sureloc based on weight alone. I've owned both, but didn't keep the axcel long. It was very heavy, and my bow just didn't balance well with it. Both are good sights, and easy to set up (I did kind of like the hash marks for axis adjustments on the axcel) But for me when the choice was made the supreme won out over the axcel because of weight.


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

I have an Axcel and love it. I shot in Redding this year and had no trouble with it in the rain. My buddy's Sureloc Locked up on him and he had to send it back to be fixed. I am sure that they are both good sights this was just my experience.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*sight*

How does the copper john ants and the shibuya ultima hold up as a field sight ?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Had both and sold the Sure-Loc.....The Axcel is just a beefy, well performing sight. No problem in rain and I love the magnifying glass!!!!


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

scott.barrett said:


> had both and sold the sure-loc.....the axcel is just a beefy, well performing sight. No problem in rain and i love the magnifying glass!!!!


amen!


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Shibuya is a very underrated sight. I own 2 and have had no issues with them. Only negative has to be the metric allen heads. Just picked up an new axcel 3000 to trick out a new bow I'm waiting on. Verdict won't be in until I play with it some. 



redman said:


> How does the copper john ants and the shibuya ultima hold up as a field sight ?


----------

